# Did the fandom make you Gay/Bi?



## Snickers (Nov 10, 2008)

Iv heard alot of stories that gay furry art made the majority of furs gay or bi.  I mean, its basically fact that there is alot of gays and bi's in the fandom and i wonder what in the fandom did.


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 10, 2008)

I think certainly the people around me and the art had an influence, though I realised I was bi just after I first found furry stuff, when I was about 12.


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 10, 2008)

Kinda funny that you would post this seeing as how im only attracted to males int he furry fandom.:-D


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 10, 2008)

Mostly the art that made me rethink my straightness.....And since I LIKE females AND (some) males, I just said to myself "Fuck it. Let's be bi". And here I am ^^


----------



## bane233 (Nov 10, 2008)

it turned me over to the gay side!^^
curse you nudog curse you!!!!

na i'm just jking i had thoughts about guys and i never looked at girls.
Nudog's art just help me figure it out.
and the fact that i'd always stare at guy helped.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 10, 2008)

No, but it did solidify the fact.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 10, 2008)

Art first, people second.
Awwww yeah.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No, but it did solidify the fact.



 This.


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 10, 2008)

>.> i love the opposite sex... but for me when it comes to furries  i,e: the people, the art, yadda yadda... i find my self attracted to both sexes... though i tend to be most attracted to tomboy girls... and femboys (boys who look and act like girls)... does this make any sense... no it doesnt...


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 10, 2008)

I guess I've probably always been bi, but the art kinda helped me recognise it I guess.
In my case it's kinda complicated. Won't bore you with the details. =3


----------



## Lumpy (Nov 10, 2008)

this is a poll


----------



## Silver_Rain (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't really choose any of the options in the poll. Nothing _made_ me bi. I just am. I have been for as long as I can remember. 

I don't think anything in the furry fandom or anywhere else will "make" someone gay. It may help them discover or realise their orientation, but you can't "convince" someone that they are attracted to a particular gender.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2008)

I turned bi (after being a lesbian for SO LONG) after some particular fursonas I saw.

I like tall, nerdy guys now. *shifty eyes*


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Nov 10, 2008)

In reality I'm straight, I can't see males attractive. But in the furry fandom, I think some furry males look atttractive. But there only drawings, and fursonas I may like. So it's like in reality I'm straight, but in the furry Imaginative world I'm may be Bi. The only males I may call hot or cute will be some furry males, no guys IRL.

I would say it's the art that made me like this though. Lol, I know it probebly doesn't make sense.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2008)

Silver_Rain said:


> I can't really choose any of the options in the poll. Nothing _made_ me bi. I just am. I have been for as long as I can remember.
> 
> I don't think anything in the furry fandom or anywhere else will "make" someone gay. It may help them discover or realise their orientation, but you can't "convince" someone that they are attracted to a particular gender.


you are right, in my opinion you cant just turn bi/gay, thats something you are born with.
but i do believe that something like a fandom or pornographic material or something similar can make you realise your true sexuality.
i was confirmed in my straightness by the artwork and pornographic material^^


----------



## Silver_Rain (Nov 10, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> you are right, in my opinion you cant just turn bi/gay, thats something you are born with.
> but i do believe that something like a fandom or pornographic material or something similar can make you realise your true sexuality.
> i was confirmed in my straightness by the artwork and pornographic material^^



It won't necessarily "make you realise it", but it can be a factor in the process.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2008)

true. i guess it can be one of many hints


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 10, 2008)

"No, other things not related to the fandom made me bi/gay"  This.  The fandom just helped me admit to myself that I am Bi.


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 10, 2008)

It doesn't make me, but do substantiate my gayness. .<_<.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 10, 2008)

I was bi before I found the fandom - but the art definitely keeps the fires burning high. :mrgreen:


----------



## Uro (Nov 10, 2008)

I was sort of confused when I entered highschool but repressed it due to everyone being a total homophobe and me playing travel hockey and wresting. Chicks were a turn off to me (but we all know rejecting girls just makes them want you more -_-) so it was a lose lose for me all throughout high school.

Wasn't until last summer I found the fandom, got involved and met some really good friends and essentially 'came out' (although the family still doesn't know). So yea, the fandom probably had a fairly strong hand in me feeling comfortable with it and and having me feel like I didn't need to pretend anymore.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 10, 2008)

Silver_Rain said:


> I can't really choose any of the options in the poll. Nothing _made_ me bi. I just am. I have been for as long as I can remember.
> 
> I don't think anything in the furry fandom or anywhere else will "make" someone gay. It may help them discover or realise their orientation, but you can't "convince" someone that they are attracted to a particular gender.



This.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 10, 2008)

Need 'Others' option..


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 10, 2008)

*Has always been a filthy queer*


----------



## Xeans (Nov 10, 2008)

The fandom just helped me realize my gayness that I suspected was always there.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Nov 10, 2008)

the people and the art turned me abit gay


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 10, 2008)

Honestly I don't know, maybe it;s the whole "It's alright to be openly Nymphomaniac" thing that makes some people really get into herms and gay furs. *Shrugs* you'd really have to try hard to make me gay or Bi.


----------



## Frasque (Nov 10, 2008)

There should be a poll option for "OP is a retard."


----------



## Teco (Nov 10, 2008)

Well. Bi but with a strong female pref. The art makes it look...well, rather awesome. However, I find myself unable to do what I do with females, which is my standards are pretty low look wise... believing looks arent everything. *shrug* Maybe its something that needs done first to comprehend the attraction. ...now I want a sandwich for some reason *punched*


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 10, 2008)

Nope it has done nothing for me, I'm still striaght as ever.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 10, 2008)

Not really, i was already bi before i found this fandom.


----------



## Aden (Nov 10, 2008)

So we had to be "made" bi/gay?


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 10, 2008)

Well I'm straight.

I guess I'm in the minority.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 10, 2008)

The people in it made me comfortable with bisexuality, and I think the porn might have had an affect as well. However, it was the people that really set it straight. I will always prefer my heterosexual tendancies, and I'll probably end up mating/marrying someone of the opposite sex, but I won't complain to a few homoerotic romps. ^^;;


----------



## Azure (Nov 10, 2008)

Aden said:


> So we had to be "made" bi/gay?


Bisexuals, the flip floppers of the gay world.  Also, dicks made me gay.  That's right.  Dicks.


----------



## Teco (Nov 10, 2008)

Aden said:


> So we had to be "made" bi/gay?


Well. Discover. Gave us a push. Ect. Is what I think is what is meant here.


----------



## Volray (Nov 10, 2008)

...Nevermind.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 10, 2008)

this poll is fascinating


----------



## Kano (Nov 10, 2008)

Nope, I'm still straight c:


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 10, 2008)

I was gay before I came across the fandom, actually. It was things irl that made me realize I was bi.


----------



## Entropy (Nov 10, 2008)

I was bi before I turned furry, but the fandom and the people I have met through it have helped to make me more gay. Uh, now I'm not even sure if I like girls at all any more, it's something that's been annoying me a bit over the last few weeks. It's so damn confusing trying to work out whether I'm fully gay now or what... either way the furry fandom had a hand in doing it even if it wasn't the only factor. So hmm, it helped turn me from slightly bi to very nearly gay. I guess that makes me option 3 then.

And I used to be straght 6 years ago... funny thought.


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Nov 10, 2008)

Lister22 said:


> >.> i love the opposite sex... but for me when it comes to furries i,e: the people, the art, yadda yadda... i find my self attracted to both sexes... though i tend to be most attracted to tomboy girls... and femboys (boys who look and act like girls)... does this make any sense... no it doesnt...


yeah same for furry art and it definitly is making me be alot more open to it but im undecided (only 14 got time to chose)


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 10, 2008)

I've always been attracted to guys.


----------



## sashadistan (Nov 10, 2008)

External factors made me gay, probably. Here I just found people who didn't see that as a problem.


----------



## Snickers (Nov 10, 2008)

People seem to make a hiss on me, I dont care if you believe you are born gay or bi, thats your choice to believe that. However, yes I realized i should of had an "other" or such poll option, you can always post you know. The poll is about testing a theory or speculation about the fandom.
So dont get your nickers in a knot and call me a fuckin retard.

Hyena out.


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 10, 2008)

Frasque said:


> There should be a poll option for "OP is a retard."


Your butt... why is it so hurt?


----------



## LonelyFox (Nov 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No, but it did solidify the fact.



also this I was questioning my sexuality then BAM...gay furry pron, and I didnt what the hell hit me XD


----------



## RANQuickFox (Nov 10, 2008)

I think that the high level of exposure of gay art in the fandom has helped a lot of people come out of the closet... of course some people were so deep in they never even suspected, which is why it may seem like the fandom 'converts' a lot of otherwise straight males into bi / gay.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No, but it did solidify the fact.


^This.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Nov 10, 2008)

Nope. Still straight. I doubt there's much of a chance of that changing either.


----------



## talakestreal (Nov 10, 2008)

Way before I found the fandom, I was rather convinced I was a lesbian. That being because I find the female figure to be quite attractive, and because, to be frank, breasts are a heck of a lot more interesting and visually appealing than a penis.  

That being said, furry art most definitely can make anatomy a lot more appealing.  I more or less consider myself to be the sort who is attracted to the spirit/soul of a person, rather than the body at this point.  

I'm perpetually amused by the ration of bisexual to straight folks though.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 10, 2008)

gay, always have been... the fandom just made me gayer, if that were possible x3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll honestly say that it has influenced me and my sexuality... >.>

And that's it.


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 10, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> The people in it made me comfortable with bisexuality, and I think the porn might have had an affect as well. However, it was the people that really set it straight. I will always prefer my heterosexual tendancies, and I'll probably end up mating/marrying someone of the opposite sex, but I won't complain to a few homoerotic romps. ^^;;




well put sir....


if you ask me, this thread ish great.... i was thinking of making a thread like this my self until i found this one


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Nov 10, 2008)

I was *slightly* bi-curious.
But once I came across the fandom, I was like "Why is this soo damn hot?!"
After about 4 years now; I'm bi, leaning towards gay, with a loving boyfriend x3


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have never seen attraction in females, even before I knew what a furry was. Once I ran across furry art on the internet, it just made me more gay than I probably would have been without internet.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 10, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> I have never seen attraction in females, even before I knew what a furry was. Once I ran across furry art on the internet, it just made me more gay than I probably would have been without internet.



amen to that


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 10, 2008)

still straight....... sort of a 1.5-2 on the Kinsey scale.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 10, 2008)

UKtehwhitewolf said:


> Nope. Still straight. I doubt there's much of a chance of that changing either.



Come to the gay side. we have rainbows. Lot's of 'em, too. Maybe next time we'll order spikes... or something cooler.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 10, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> Come to the gay side. Even if only half gay as a good lot of us, we have rainbows. Lot's of 'em, too. Maybe next time we'll order spikes... or something cooler.



well helloooo thar


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 10, 2008)

please, no buttsecks....

of course, you might not be referring to the meme... 
Anyhow, why say that NOW?


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 10, 2008)

Hah! No. A so-called art form isn't going to make me change my sexuality. :roll:


----------



## bozzles (Nov 10, 2008)

I've always been gay...

I used to use furry stuff to satisfy homosexual urges because I hadn't accepted my being gay and thought furry porn didn't count because it's not _technically_ porn.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 10, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I've always been gay...
> 
> I used to use furry stuff to satisfy homosexual urges because I hadn't accepted my being gay and thought furry porn didn't count because it's not _technically_ porn.



porn is porn. Just come out of the closet to yourself, at least, lol.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 10, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> porn is porn. Just come out of the closet to yourself, at least, lol.


"Used to."


----------



## Nargle (Nov 10, 2008)

My genetics made me bi  I figured that out when I was just old enough to have crushes.

This is kind of a stupid thread. Porn can't change who you are. You either realized and accepted that you're gay/bi because this is a very open, accepting community, or you like furry porn of the same gender, but you're not really gay.

Gay = Willing to love and spend the rest of your life with someone of the same gender. NOT simply thinking cocks are hot. Or boobs for that matter, but lesbians are an endangered species. Anyways, there are a lot of straight people who think it's kinky to dabble in gay porn, but would never actually be gay themselves. Just like people who look at furry porn really aren't zoophiles. It's just something kinky and uncouth.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 10, 2008)

ah. My bad.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 10, 2008)

inorite. You can't be "made" gay or bi.

I entered the fandom identifying as bi, and realized I was gay after some deep thinking, as well as a bit of help from someone who happened to be in the fandom.


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 10, 2008)

It ripped out my soul and morality and turned me into an e_slut....other than that irl me a straight fox lol


----------



## Nargle (Nov 10, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> ah. My bad.
> 
> 
> and what if you are willing to spend the rest of your life with a guy but think cocks are not so hot, but okay?! hmmmm



If you are a male and you're in love with another male and want to spend the rest of your life with him, then you're gay or bi, depending on if you're capable of loving girls, too (As in, previous relationships and crushes and stuff). Your partner doesn't have to fulfill every one of your sexual fantasies. That's what porn is for.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 10, 2008)

Nargle said:


> If you are a male and you're in love with another male and want to spend the rest of your life with him, then you're gay or bi, depending on if you're capable of loving girls, too (As in, previous relationships and crushes and stuff). Your partner doesn't have to fulfill every one of your sexual fantasies. That's what porn is for.



=p


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 10, 2008)

i have to dissagree with a few statements i have heard

no one can for sure say that you are born gay or bisexual.....
simply because everyone ish different.... yesh... some people are indeed born that way... others are straight until something triggers there acceptance into bisexuality

i know this because  when i was younger i did not find any attraction to the same sex... infact it grossed me out at the meer thought of being gay myself
i had always only like the opposite sex and it was the only thing that could turn me on
 after i became older and dabbled more and more into furryhood i became much more accepting to bisexuals becasue of the furry culture and fandom itself eventualy i cought myself being turned on by male yiff pictures when normal pictures of guys did nothing for me

im to the point now where i can safely say.. sure i could see myself being with a guy... but i could only see myself with a guy if he was a fur ^^

i do think some emos are cute too... but thats only cause there hair reminds me of a furry

anywhoo what im saying ish... everyone ish different... saying that you can only be born that way ish just plain silly...

everything you see, everyone you meet, and everything you do on a daily bases makes you who you are.. and you are capable of changing all the time...

so yeah... the furry fandom, people, and art... turned me bi


----------



## Nylak (Nov 10, 2008)

Seeing as I'm female and there is like _no_ lesbian art in the community, no, I was definitely bi before coming here.  Fucking furfags and their lack of lesbians.


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Seeing as I'm female and there is like _no_ lesbian art in the community, no, I was definitely bi before coming here.  Fucking furfags and their lack of lesbians.



im confused.... as in community do you mean this site... or all together... cause i have seen a lot of lesbian art lol ^__~ trust me


----------



## Cygnus421 (Nov 10, 2008)

The furry fandom did not make me gay, it made me realize that love and sexuality have no boundries, and you need to do what's right and not care what other people think.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not even going to read this thread.

Just looking at the topic I'm going to refer to the image in my sig.


----------



## XoPp (Nov 11, 2008)

im a little confused because i like the way male furries and yaoish things look like but thinking them as porn... eww..


----------



## GoldenJackal (Nov 11, 2008)

Birth made me bi. The fandom helped me get over my homophobia, though. I started noticing that I was looking at and enjoying alot of the gay art and up until then I had always tryed to pointlessly reassure myself that I was not in to the same sex. Now I am in the happiest relationship I've ever been in with someone who happens to be of the same sex. Thank you furry fandom. XD


----------



## Mr Hollow (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, The thing is, It basically helped me acknowledge myself rather than neglect my sexuality,
I've always been gay, And nothing as much as I'd try to have it so, Will change it, And for some time I feared my own sexuality very heavily, And tried to escape it..
Until I stumbled across furry yaoi, And for me.. It did something magical, It made me feel... Home.. And safe, And no longer alone...
You can't change the sexuality attractions you are born with, You might go through phases *And sometimes they might not even be phases, It could turn out to be the real deal*, Where you need to explore, To find out who you are and what you want and all...
But I never see furries as a way to change your sexual attraction at all, Because in reality, Your sexuality is what you feel to real life people as well...And your fantasies of relationships and erotic arousment.
I morely saw furries as guidance, And happiness, And friendship..
It may sound weird, But to me its how it is.. : \


----------



## Azure (Nov 11, 2008)

Easog said:


> inorite. You can't be "made" gay or bi.
> 
> I entered the fandom identifying as bi, and realized I was gay after some deep thinking, as well as a bit of help from someone who happened to be in the fandom.


It was me, wasn't it?  You know you want me.


----------



## Takun (Nov 11, 2008)

I was...I didn't know what I was for the longest time.  Girls did nothing for me and even the thought of liking guys made me guilty.  All I got was negative opinions about gays kicked at me at every turn.  When I got the internet my junior year in highschool I eventually looked up porn...I found myself staring at the guy more often and that started to scare me so I stopped with porn again.  Shortly thereafter I stumbled upon furry porn and since it wasn't real there was no guilt associated with it.  After a long road I finally opened up to myself about really being gay.  The openness of the fandom to gays really REALLY helped me with the guilt.  It let me see beyond my town of 500 and the extreme conservative christian ideas that were fed to me at every turn.  I started off labling myself as bi on the internet, because I was still scared.  Actually /b/ helped me too.  There is soooo many tits and vaginas on /b/ that I couldn't deny that they did nothing for me.  Eventually I let this carry over to the real world where I'm still dealing with being gay, but I'm finally happy that I'm finding myself.  Furry didn't make me gay, something did along the way.  I can't tell when, no one really can.  Actually there are so many signs.  Getting my friends to skinny dip, feeling up my friends inner leg/crotch in an improv scene...just cause I had the desire to, just everything about my friends...anytime I could find an excuse to get closer I tried.  Also, showers in sports <3.



LemurBoi said:


> It was me, wasn't it?  You know you want me.



GTFO Lemur.  Find your own jailbait woozle to make gay.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> feeling up my friends inner leg/crotch in an improv scene...



that's also what made me realize I was gay... I was improving a HELL of alot xD so I can't argue with you there. I've always fantasized that a guy was really sad and depressed, and I was there to comfort him, and then he puts his hand on my leg, and moves up. oh, that made me feel good inside (both sexually and non sexually)


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 11, 2008)

well, I have to say, this is becoming Fags Anonymous


----------



## pheonix (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah the people in the fandom made me bi, oh well I'm having fun.


----------



## Necrosis18 (Nov 12, 2008)

made me open to sex with another man but i still prefer females


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 12, 2008)

>_>


----------



## Telnac (Nov 12, 2008)

Sadly, I'm still straight.


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 12, 2008)

Still straight, After all the fandom has tried (With a little help from a friend) to turn me at least Bi, failed.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 12, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Sadly, I'm still straight.



Sadly? Us females aren't _that_ bad are we?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 12, 2008)

Clafier said:


> Sadly? Us females aren't _that_ bad are we?



Most certainly not <3


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 12, 2008)

i wonder how many people who voted bi/gay are also bi/gay in real life


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 12, 2008)

I admit, I was a bi-curious for awhile, and upon discovering the fandom, it drew me in closer to that line. But I lost interest and went straight again. Just isn't my bag.


----------



## FurTheWin (Nov 12, 2008)

When I first saw furry porn, it was all gay. Found it on a forum, a fucked up forum.

I remember I liked the style and thought "fuck, I don't have to be gay to enjoy this, do I?"

After extensive searching on the internet (didn't know about this meaning of the word "furry" yet), I finally found the female stuff. Pages like this one, fchan, etc...

So in a few words: I'm still straight.


----------



## Azure (Nov 12, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> GTFO Lemur.  Find your own jailbait woozle to make gay.


----------



## SKC (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm still straight. I think the fandom made me more comfortable around those of gay/bi persuasion, but I'm still straight.


----------



## nek0chan (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ was bi since who knows when.
the fandom just made me more comfortable with who i am


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 12, 2008)

_No, the fandom didnt make me bi/gay, I am still straight, yet the picture do look strangely beautiful, whether it's male on male, male on female, female on female or herm on herm._


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 12, 2008)

I was already gay when I discovered the fandom.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 12, 2008)

No, my sexuality made me bi. Pictures of animal-people have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 12, 2008)

I was Bi since I was sixteen.


----------



## Arcane hollow (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm would say i'm Bi when it comes to anthros but straight when i see humans.


----------



## Jakkob (Nov 13, 2008)

I believe it was Zen's art that allowed me to convince myself I found both Sexes Sexy. But Sexuality is weird like that, you just have to find the right person at the right time.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 13, 2008)

Very few female furs am I attracted to...mostly male furries.

But then humans I find females much more attractive than I do males.

It's..wierd. I don't think the art really had anything to do with it though. I think that art in general can express fantasy elements (besides the obvious anthro specs) to the point where attempting to label a sexuality in a realistic light, based on furries, would be too difficult. (fe)male humans and (fe)male furries share very little in common in my opinion. It'd be too difficult to pin a sexual preference on one or the other, and then ask if it directly reflects your views on the opposing.

I certainly think it can open yourself up and be more true to yourself, but I dunno if it's directly related to a person's preferences...but who knows.


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

brrrr said:


> Very few female furs am I attracted to...mostly male furries.
> 
> But then humans I find females much more attractive than I do males.
> 
> ...



I find most real pornographic videos to be pretty bland.  It's like "here look at these two people get paid to fuck.  They don't even like each other." 

With furry porn there are little stories made up for it.  Sometimes reoccurring characters.  It has a lot more work put into it.  I guess that's it.

I need emotion in my porn >.>;  Though getting homemade porn videos online is alright.  Those are real haha.


----------



## Mirka (Nov 13, 2008)

I've always been gay, even long before I discovered furry.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 13, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I find most real pornographic videos to be pretty bland.  It's like "here look at these two people get paid to fuck.  They don't even like each other."
> 
> With furry porn there are little stories made up for it.  Sometimes reoccurring characters.  It has a lot more work put into it.  I guess that's it.
> 
> I need emotion in my porn >.>;  Though getting homemade porn videos online is alright.  Those are real haha.


Low budget is low budget, no matter humans or furries. 

But that's with all porn really. Furry or not, it wouldn't change poor acting or poor dialogue. My expectations for "adult entertainment" is that they're visually appealing. Dialogue, plot, and emotion is irrelevant to me, because I already know that any of those elements added into pornography will end up killing it. This is true on both accounts. Furs are lifeless dolls until someone breathes personality into them, and breaking it down only tells you that they're just given a roll similiar to that of a pornstar, strictly speaking pornography..mind you.

Just how I see it. I never really brought pornography from either side into my reasoning, because it is so very very very fake.


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

brrrr said:


> Low budget is low budget, no matter humans or furries.
> 
> But that's with all porn really. Furry or not, it wouldn't change poor acting or poor dialogue. My expectations for "adult entertainment" is that they're visually appealing. Dialogue, plot, and emotion is irrelevant to me, because I already know that any of those elements added into pornography will end up killing it. This is true on both accounts. Furs are lifeless dolls until someone breathes personality into them, and breaking it down only tells you that they're just given a roll similiar to that of a pornstar, strictly speaking pornography..mind you.
> 
> Just how I see it. I never really brought pornography from either side into my reasoning, because it is so very very very fake.



Haha, we must be wired differently.  I'm all psychological and emotional.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 13, 2008)

Ah don't get me wrong, I look at a person's emotions and personality very deeply, and hold both in high regards. I can connect with a person and bond with them much more because of that.

But if we were talking porn, then...I'm gonna throw out any psychological and emotional aspects. Both seem to never do well in pornography. I guess there's a time and place for everything.


----------



## devils (Nov 13, 2008)

i realized that i was gay about three years before i found the fandom. i never really had any attraction to females, even though i had to lie to my friends because i didn't want them to find out. the fandom just gave me a new way to express it and feel open about it when i can't be around my friends/family.


----------



## GoreKitten (Nov 13, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I turned bi (after being a lesbian for SO LONG) after some particular fursonas I saw.
> 
> I like tall, nerdy guys now. *shifty eyes*


 
Yay! for the tall nerdy guys!!!


----------



## Hunter Fox (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought I was Bi before finding the fandom.  But after finding the fandom and the artwork, that pretty much finalized the fact that I am Bi.


----------



## Nazm (Nov 13, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I was...I didn't know what I was for the longest time.  Girls did nothing for me and even the thought of liking guys made me guilty.  All I got was negative opinions about gays kicked at me at every turn.  When I got the internet my junior year in highschool I eventually looked up porn...I found myself staring at the guy more often and that started to scare me so I stopped with porn again.  Shortly thereafter I stumbled upon furry porn and since it wasn't real there was no guilt associated with it.  After a long road I finally opened up to myself about really being gay.  The openness of the fandom to gays really REALLY helped me with the guilt.  It let me see beyond my town of 500 and the extreme conservative christian ideas that were fed to me at every turn.  I started off labling myself as bi on the internet, because I was still scared.  Actually /b/ helped me too.  There is soooo many tits and vaginas on /b/ that I couldn't deny that they did nothing for me.  Eventually I let this carry over to the real world where I'm still dealing with being gay, but I'm finally happy that I'm finding myself.



I could replace two words from this paragraph and it would fit my description almost exactly.  First, I grew up in a town of _300_ people, and second, I first got on the internet around my freshman year of high-school.  

I still have trouble being open about it, though.  I'm 22 now and only a select few of my friends really know, around 5 or 6.  You seem like you dealt (are dealing?) with it faster than me.  Maybe that's because I lurked for years in the fandom, never saying a word.   Maybe it's because I've always been way too shy, and that has gotten me nowhere fast. 

I just moved to an entirely new town, though, and I've vowed that anyone who cares to ask about my sexuality will get the truth from the start.   

I'm glad that your happy and figuring things out.


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

Nazm said:


> I could replace two words from this paragraph and it would fit my description almost exactly.  First, I grew up in a town of _300_ people, and second, I first got on the internet around my freshman year of high-school.
> 
> I still have trouble being open about it, though.  I'm 22 now and only a select few of my friends really know, around 5 or 6.  You seem like you dealt (are dealing?) with it faster than me.  Maybe that's because I lurked for years in the fandom, never saying a word.   Maybe it's because I've always been way too shy, and that has gotten me nowhere fast.
> 
> ...



I have some really good friends and a boyfriend to help me out.


----------



## X (Nov 13, 2008)

FORTY-NINE PEOPLE ARE IN DENIAL!!


----------



## Camisado (Nov 13, 2008)

Nope, I'm still straight.  But this fandom is trying REALLY hard to turn me into a bisexual! o__o


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 13, 2008)

brrrr said:


> Low budget is low budget, no matter humans or furries.



No budget is better.  Home made, dorm, what have you.  You see something you don't ever see in comerical porn of any grade.....passion.   People that like and want each other.

I find anathro art the same.  There's a huge difference between the uber-talented artist trying to crash a deadline with their next graphic story arc and a starving student just doodling, pouring out heart and soul.

Generalizations to be sure, but I think the examples hold.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmm.... I think the first male I was ever attracted to was Max Goof. But it was mostly Link who made me really interested in guys. So later when I found the furry fandom it didn't turn me gay, but it was one of the things that helped me to realize that I was 100% homosexual.


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> No budget is better.  Home made, dorm, what have you.  You see something you don't ever see in comerical porn of any grade.....passion.   People that like and want each other.
> 
> I find anathro art the same.  There's a huge difference between the uber-talented artist trying to crash a deadline with their next graphic story arc and a starving student just doodling, pouring out heart and soul.
> 
> Generalizations to be sure, but I think the examples hold.



That's I was trying to say.  The porn on xtube that is real boyfriends/husbands having sex with just a camera in the room.  You see the passion and a good artist can draw with that too.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 13, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> No budget is better.  Home made, dorm, what have you.  You see something you don't ever see in comerical porn of any grade.....passion.   People that like and want each other.
> 
> I find anathro art the same.  There's a huge difference between the uber-talented artist trying to crash a deadline with their next graphic story arc and a starving student just doodling, pouring out heart and soul.
> 
> Generalizations to be sure, but I think the examples hold.


I completely agree. My comment was directed only to 



> I find most real pornographic videos to be pretty bland. It's like "here look at these two people get paid to fuck. They don't even like each other."



as furry art can be as "bland" as any run of the mill porno.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 13, 2008)

So far it hasn't made me crave mangina, but I am more tolerant to adult artwork.  ...except for cub, diaper, ws and especially scat. You can't bribe me to accept that filth.


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

brrrr said:


> I completely agree. My comment was directed only to
> 
> 
> 
> as furry art can be as "bland" as any run of the mill porno.



Oh I agree 100%.


----------



## Nazm (Nov 13, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I have some really good friends and a boyfriend to help me out.



That's always good.  I had to leave mine(friends and bf) behind 3 months ago, 750 miles away.   And I was just starting to come out of my shell a bit too.


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

awwwwwww


----------



## xiath (Nov 13, 2008)

No, I believe that they gay furry art only opened my eyes to being Bi, but I do not believe that the fandom actually made me Bi.


----------



## Rifter (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't say it made me gay as such. I've always been hot on guys, but it took the friends I made in the fandom to help me accept it.


----------

